# Goodby Rustie



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

You will always be Alex's spydog...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Ah, what a beautiful boy & gentle soul! I'm so sorry for your loss. They're never with us long enough.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

He was a pretty boy. I'm sorry for your loss. We lost ours in August, one month shy of her 13th birthday. It's hard.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It always hurts so bad because we love them so much. He was a beautiful boy and looks a lot like our very first golden, Scooter, who died at 5 yars 2 months of heart attack. A sudden and very unexpectd death. Scooter has been gone a little over 10 years----and still missed, as are the 3 we have lost since losing him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Rustie. He was a gorgeous boy. We never have enough time with them. Thank you for sharing him with us.

Run Free Sweet Rustie. You are so loved and greatly missed.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful boy Rustie was. I am sorry for your loss. 

Run softly at the Bridge sweet Rustie ...


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rustie was a beautiful boy and I know he brought much love to you and your family. I know the pain you are going through, it was a month ago today that we lost our Rusty, another big red boy and we still miss him terribly. His 12 yr. old sister Sadie, our yellow lab, could not bear the loss of her beloved companion of 10 years and passed away this past Monday. We cannot believe we have lost 2 of our beloved dogs in such a short period of time. I know both Rusty and Sadie were there to great your Rustie when he arrived at the Bridge and they are all running happy and free of pain and suffering.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rustie was beautiful, and I am so sorry for the grief and pain you are feeling. Please tell us more about your special guy, when you feel up to sharing. So many of us here have felt your pain. God Speed sweet Rustie.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read about the loss of your Rustie. He was a great looking boy !!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Im sorry for your loss. Rustie was beautiful boy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So Sorry....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rustie was a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rustie*

I am so very sorry for your loss.

You will see Rustie at the Rainbow Bridge-what a beautiful boy!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Rusty was a real cutie. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome. I'm so sorry for your loss. Most of us here have experienced the same grief and sadness. I lost my dear Maggie this past July. We'd love to hear about your boy.
RIP dear Rustie.


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks all. ( rustie is a she BTW )

She never gave up even though her body was.. which is what made it tough.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
He was a beautiful boy.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Rustie.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

So sorry for the loss Rusty! She was beautiful!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Your pain is felt by many of us, she was a beauty.
I will remember you in my prayers.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so sorry about your loss of Rustie. What a cutie. It's hard when we love them so much.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry for your loss - hope your memories will help.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Rustie - he is a very handsome boy

Run free and sleep softly Rustie


----------

